# An Auction.



## skiprat (Jul 6, 2008)

Folks, here are a few pens that I would like to auction in an attempt to boost the funds that Lou is collecting on behalf of Eagles family.
Here's how it works. You can make a bid for each lot right here. If you would prefer to remain anonymous or you are not a member, then you can email a bid to me via my web site. 
Winning bidders will Paypal directly into the account that Lou has set up. I will post the lots as soon as the funds have been received.
I will pay worldwide postage. 
I plan to keep this open for one week so please tell your friends to have a look and make a bid. 
None of these pens are masterpieces, but perhaps enough to get some interest. *Please dig deep*!!!
Lot 1; Golden Dawn. Stainless Steel and PR. Parker style refill





Lot 2; Aluminium Pen and Nutty Stand.




Lot 3;My 'Greta' clones. Stainless Steel,black PR and Alt Ivory




Lot 4;Hex Snake. Stainless Steel and dyed Cobra




Lot 5; Stainless Steel and black PR Slim




Lot 6; Cracker. Brass and acrylic


----------



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2008)

Bummer! I just gave all my money to Lou. Sure love that fountain pen though. Don't think all the money I had would get it for me though. Hopefully it would not have gotten any of these.


----------



## LanceD (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll bid 200.00 for Lot 3.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll open up lot 4 with $100


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll open the bidding on lots 1,2 5 and 6 @ $100.00 each and hope to see them go for 3-4 times that


----------



## Jarheaded (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll go with 2,3, and 6 @ $150 each. Sorry Roy


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll do pen # 1 and #5 for $150.00 (each). Not so sorry Roy! [}][}]


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 6, 2008)

$150 #4


----------



## skiprat (Jul 6, 2008)

First. Thank you Jeff. 

Second. Some great bids there guys!![:0]

Third. Dawn, if you win, will you be pushing the price of my PR up?[}]


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, but then how else am I going to get a original Skiprat pen? [?] []


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 6, 2008)

$400.00 for lot #3


----------



## Mudder (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey Dawn......[]

I bid $200.00 for lot #1


----------



## mitchm (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry Johnnie....$200 for lot #6


----------



## altaciii (Jul 7, 2008)

EGAD! What beautiful pens!  I'm just sorry the bids are already out of my league but had to comment on the beauty of whats on the auctin block!


----------



## lwalden (Jul 7, 2008)

$200 for lot #2...............


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jul 7, 2008)

$175 for lot #1


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> $150 #4


Then I'll make it $175, Jon.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My kid wants it. $200


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

I wants it too. $205


----------



## skiprat (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking Good!!!! Everyone knows that this is for a great cause, so keep them coming please.
I think the latest is;
Lot 1; $200
Lot 2; $200
Lot 3; $400
Lot 4; $205
Lot 5; $150
Lot 6; $200

I'll start putting names to the highest bids as we get closer to cut off


----------



## skiprat (Jul 7, 2008)

......of course, if things get out of your league then you could visit Lou's special Paypal account and drop off a few Dollars, Pounds, Rands, Yen, Euro's, Swiss Francs.........[8D]

at Eagle@heritagepens.com 

BTW......if things get a little quiet in here, I have a secret weapon up my sleeve[}]  Don't make me use it You'll be sorry!!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 8, 2008)

BUMP









$210 #4 (Please don't tell Mike)
Jon


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Great. Now I have to confer with SWHTPS and see if I can get Authorization to dip into the reserve funds. [}]

(read: I haven't sold a pen in over a month)


----------



## skiprat (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> Great. Now I have to confer with SWHTPS and see if I can get Authorization to dip into the reserve funds. [}]
> 
> (read: I haven't sold a pen in over a month)



Don't feel too bad Mike, I've NEVER sold a pen
But as long as I give the boss one every now and then ( I mean a PEN !!! [}] )she lets me spend money.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jul 8, 2008)

$205 Lot #1.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 8, 2008)

I want #6 for $220


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "you bid $205 on a PEN!!!" [B)] Well, at least I got Jon up to a respectable amount even if I don't get the cool pen. [^]


----------



## skiprat (Jul 8, 2008)

I *think* this is the latest high bids. [8D]

Lot 1 $205
Lot 2 $200
Lot 3 $400
Lot 4 $210
Lot 5 $150
Lot 6 $220

Please keep them coming Pretty Please? I've polished them all up and I'm trying to find nice boxes for them too. If the bids get high enough, I'll add some 'provenance' to the boxes


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> I *think* this is the latest high bids. [8D]
> 
> ...



I sure hope to see these pens all hit the $400 mark. Everyone of Skip's pens are worth every penny and it is for a good cause.  I know we are all pinching those pennies these days with the cost of gas, food and everything else going up.  But if anyone can manage to up the bids on these even a little bit I know how much it will help Lynn during these trying times.  I have had to lay my mother to rest at a young age, totally unexpectedly and that is the LAST time that you want to have to worry about silly things like money.  I know it doesn't compare to the loss of your husband, but it does tell me a little of what this time must be like for Lynn.

Good Luck Bidders, Know that you are getting a wonderful item and helping a beautiful person in the process.

Linda


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 9, 2008)

Guys, the prices have gone quickly out of my league for now, so I can't bid....


That being said, if that blue cobra pens sells for under $400 Skiprat is getting hosed!!!!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> 
> Guys, the prices have gone quickly out of my league for now, so I can't bid....
> 
> ...



LOL Matt, I actually enjoy a good 'hosing' now and then!![}]

Remember that it is not me that is suffering


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 9, 2008)

LOT 3 - bidding $415


corrected my bid to reflect Greta. Hopefully this is OK

-Peter-


----------



## skiprat (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice one Peter

Update is;

Lot 1 $205
Lot 2 $200
Lot 3 $415
Lot 4 $210
Lot 5 $150
Lot 6 $220

Lets see if we can follow Peter's lead and keep the bid steps bigger than the cost of a cheeseburger[)]

Next update will have names


----------



## oldsmokey (Jul 9, 2008)

Time to jump in, lot 6 $250.00.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 9, 2008)

This is just a pure shame...

With the current echange rates and you are going to let England's master pen crafter's pens go to a bunch of Yanks.  [}][}]


----------



## theturningcircle (Jul 9, 2008)

OK Time the Brits got bidding!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lot 2    $250

Ian


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry Peter eh!
#3 $500.00


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by devowoodworking_
> 
> Sorry Peter eh!
> #3 $500.00



No need to feel sorry for upping the bid. It's for a worthy cause.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 9, 2008)

Yanks??? Did someone say Yanks??? Are you allowed to say Yanks??
Isn't it derogatory to say Yanks?? Heh, I LOVE Yanks!!!! Well, most Yanks
er ok some of them, er ok, ONE of them,

I have to be REALLY careful here cos Im not sure if it was Mrs or Mr and trust me, you don't want to mess with Mrs!!!!![B)]

But you have to remember that there only about six ENGLISH penmakers. Half of them are on the dole, the other half are illegals and can't post. The majority of the pen makers come from Bonny Scotland. Now you know what they say about the Scots!!!! It's not true but it's fun to say


Now comes the next problem[8D] I don't live in either of those countries and neither am I a master pen crafter. Just the one with the loudest mouth[^]

So, pray tell, who is this English Wunderkind


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 9, 2008)

Alas did I say from England?  I dare not my friend as I do know the difference between Wales and England.  I say England as a lad of your talents should not be confined to just Wales.  Me thinks you are lost in Wepre Woods!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 9, 2008)

'Just' Wales????  Just[?][?]LOL, you just open your mouth to change feet But I'll let you off cos you called me a Lad. I feel 20 years younger already
There are some really good things that came from Wales
Cathrine Zeta Jones ( Cor [:X] )
Richard Burton, Tom Jones, Shirley Bassey and we have a few stunning sheep too[:I]

Wepre Woods?  Me thinks someone has been playing on Google earth[8D]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 9, 2008)

None of those mentioned impress me much, but a good leg of lamb might.

Just was not a slight on Wales, but rather a compliment of your talents.  If that is too much for you to handle I could always direct my flattery towards another, such as DCB. [:0]


Modesty is a sign of true artisan and means these prices are too low![V]


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 9, 2008)

What I write here, I have cleared with Steven. And, I will tell you all now what he will not.  I thought that as long as these wonderful pens were up for auction that it is something that everyone had a right to know.

First a bit of history. For those of you who have been on the forum long enough, you may remember that Steven (our very own very cheeky Skiprat ) was in the US on business a few months back. While he was here, Eagle took it upon himself to drive the several hundred miles from S. Carolina up to D.C.... Just for the chance to meet Steven at Louâ€™s (DCBluesman) for the day. (See the home page/final flight photos.) Since then, the two of them have maintained a close friendship.

As you know, all of the proceeds of this auction will go to help Eagle's wife with his final expenses during this time of great need. 

However, what Steven has chosen to offer up here are not only wonderful and unique pens in their own right. But they are more. These are pens that Eagle singled out from all of Steven's works to pay special compliments to him on. I do not know what was said about each pen, but knowing Eagle, I am sure that it was something at great length! Each and every one of these pens not only have a great personal meaning, but a bit of pen history too. No matter how the bidding goes, I thought that this is something you all should be aware of.

Thank you Steven!!! [^]


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 9, 2008)

My appologies to the Scotts!! [}]

Lot #1 $250.00


----------



## skiprat (Jul 9, 2008)

[:I][:I]OK, now that the soppy stuff is out of the way......

time for an update; 

Lot 1 $250 PR Princess[:X]
Lot 2 $250 The Turning Circle 
Lot 3 $500 Devo Woodworking [:0]
Lot 4 $210 Good Turns
Lot 5 $165 Private bidder via email
Lot 6 $250 Old Smokey

Thanks for all the bids


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> [:I][:I]OK, now that the soppy stuff is out of the way......
> 
> ...




HEY!!!! What do you mean a private bidder out bid me via email???!!![:0][:0][:0]

...Getting the calculator out again to see just how much I can <s>increase</s>, ... <s>jack up</s>,...er, blame on the dollar exchange rate,... and increase Skip's PR prices...
[}][}][}]


----------



## skiprat (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd think twice about increasing my PR prices, young lady!!!![}]

I might just 'increase' your bid to a few grand!!!! I'm sure I could find a friendly mod to 'alter your post' 

PS. Neighbour just brought a big box around VERY VERY NICE[:0]


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 9, 2008)

<center>*WEDNESDAY EVENING FOLKS!!*</center>

<center>*Time to get your bids in, while the Brits are snoozin!!*</center>
<center>(That's Limey green, you know!)</center>


----------



## theturningcircle (Jul 10, 2008)

It's Thursday morning here mate and still no response from Ed's post. Calling the Brits green [:0] - come on you Yanks get your bids registered otherwise there's another colour we could use for you!!!![]
Ian


----------



## skiprat (Jul 10, 2008)

*What colour would that be, Ian?*


----------



## theturningcircle (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats the one Steve. Got it in one!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2008)

3 PM, people coming home from work, soon!!

TIME TO BID!!!


----------



## marcruby (Jul 10, 2008)

I was thinking, several times during this auction, that I would really like one of thos pens if only I could splurge on a serious bid.  But alas...

It seems to me that an auction with a lot of things in a somewhat less pricey bracket would offer the rest of us an opportunity to help out, have fun, and maybe get something unique.  I can see spending $100 for the right pen blank, or a credit toward some nifty engraving, etc.

In the mean time it would be nice if Skiprat offered me one of his wonderful pens!!!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marcruby_
> 
> I was thinking, several times during this auction, that I would really like one of thos pens if only I could splurge on a serious bid.  But alas...
> 
> ...



Marc you actually *can* do all of the things you wanted. Help out, have fun and get something unique. Just donate a couple of dollars. That's helping out. You want fun? Donate $9.99 Mess up Lou's sums!!!.[}] Something unique? That's easy!!!! The feeling in your heart knowing that you had just a little part in making it a tiny bit easier for someone else. 

It crossed my mind today that some people may be a bit shy to donate.
They would love to give but can only afford five bucks or so, but they think that that would be insulting. Trust me everyone, it's not.
It all adds up.

If the bids on these pens stayed low, I was going to buy them back, but thanks to the kind generousity of all the bidders, I can't afford any one of them either!Remember, the pens are secondary here, they are just a little 'thank you' for digging that little deeper and helping out


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

bump. this needs to stay on the first page until we have "winners"


----------



## skiprat (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## mitchm (Jul 11, 2008)

Howzit Skippy.....Lot #4 - $250, sorry Jon but hopefully its one for the Boertjies! And I do not want to discuss the exchange rate!!![}]


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 11, 2008)

Mike, no hard feelings....in fact, you could send it to me as your PITH pen...I'll even believe you when you say you made it!


----------



## mitchm (Jul 11, 2008)

You got me Jon! Was thinking of changing the refill color to confuse you!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 11, 2008)

Yahoooooo!!!!!! We have an update Dankie Boeresuen!!!

Lot 1; $250 Pr Princess from USA
Lot 2; $250 The Turning Circle from England
Lot 3; $500 Devo Woodworking from Canada
Lot 4; $250 Mitch M from the good old <s>banana</s> Republic of South Africa
Lot 5; $165 Private from England
Lot 6; $250 Old Smokey from USA

Thank you all for your wonderfull generousity. Each of these pens will include an numbered ( 1 to 6 )engraved Hex Coin with an Eagle image and his dates. The coin will be fixed inside the pen box.
The one with the stand will be engraved directly on the stand. 
The auction will close this Sunday, probably at noon ( site time ) but that will be confirmed.
Like I said, I will pay for worldwide shipping. This will be 'tracked' shipping. If the winning bidders require insurance, they will need to contact me. They will be shipped the instant I get the engraving done. 
I'm not sure if the bids will get much or any higher, but as it all helps, lets hope so

Thanks


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2008)

Sunday..........SUNDAY.............*SUNDAY*

Those who lived within the range of WLS radio in Chicago, will remember this was followed by

<center>*AT BEAUTIFUL U.S.30 DRAGSTRIP!!!*</center>

Well, time is passing.  Life is NOT a drag, anymore and Sunday is an appropriate day for us to finalize our bids for these REMARKABLE "pens".  Steven is an amazing craftsman, but an equally-amazing individual.

He met Eagle only once.  Steven has NEVER SOLD a pen.  Yet, he has been willing to take the pens that Eagle thought were "noteworthy" and he volunteered to SELL them, to help pay Eagle's final expenses.

*<center>THESE BIDS ARE GOOD, TO THOSE WHO ARE ABLE, 

MAKE THEM BETTER!!!</center>*
<center>Both Steven AND Eagle DESERVE our best efforts!!</center>


----------



## oldsmokey (Jul 11, 2008)

OK Ed, I think I was the first one that went for $250.00.  Others followed suit to 250.00, but no one went over it.  Well--Lot 6, $275.00.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2008)

Ellis raises HIS OWN BID!!!

In an effort to "RAISE THE BAR" for everyone.

<center>*THANK-YOU!!!!!*</center>

CAN we get the field over $300 on the other LOTS?????


----------



## lwalden (Jul 11, 2008)

Lot #2...........$307.18, er.....no, $307.43 (found another quarter)


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 11, 2008)

That sounds good to me as well Lot#3 $550.00


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Sunday..........SUNDAY.............*SUNDAY*
> 
> ...



or...if you lived in the metro DC area, BUDD'S CREEK RACEWAY!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Lyle,

<center>*Your PITH pen just got a better FINISH,*</center> 
since you are helping US bring this Generous auction to a FINISH!!

THANK-YOU!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2008)

<center>*AND JOHN (devowoodworking) 

ALSO RAISES

HIS OWN BID!!!

THANK-YOU, JOHN *</center>
<center>HOLDING UP THE HONOUR OF ALL THE CANUCKS!!!</center>


(on a side note, that bit of currency exchange should be interesting!! The Looney is $1.001ish...... the Pound Sterling is $1.9804ish, oh well, I know where to find an international site that will do it, just gonna be some SMALL change involved)


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2008)

<center>Of course, we expect the Canadians to bid in </center>

<center>*EVEN LOONIES*</center>

(I just can't get over them calling their currency Looneys and Toonies)


----------



## lwalden (Jul 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Hey Lyle,
> 
> ...



Woo-Hoo!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2008)

Careful, Lyle.

The princess is muttering something about "slithering something together" for Lyle.

Sounds like you are in line for an experimental pen -- of course, my turning it is ALSO an experiment -- so Rots a ruck!!!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> <center>Of course, we expect the Canadians to bid in </center>
> 
> ...



Loonies/Looneys .. make up your mind .. but whichever it is .. If it is all the same BID MORE OF IT.

By my count this auction is currently at $1797.43.

THIS IS FANTASTIC!   I know you are all aware that you are helping a really wonderful lady and honoring Eagle in a way that most communities don't even think of anymore.  It is nice to see the days of "take care of your own" are not lost here at IAP.

PLACE THOSE BIDS and let's see if we can get this entire lot up around $2500 by Sunday.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 11, 2008)

Skiprat, Can you post the most up-to-date bids on the opening page (above the images or along with them)? Kinda like how it's done in the Classifieds forums. I dunno if the edit feature will work, I've had trouble editing posts in the casual forum before. 



Hey y'all, keep on bidding. I so wish I could bid along with you but alas, I canst. So I'm cheering you all on. 

I lived only about and hour and a half, maybe two, from Eagle for a couple years. I sorely regret not going to see him.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 11, 2008)

Simply AMAZING [:0]

...and the tally is

Lot 1; $250.00 Pr Princess[:X]
Lot 2; $307.43 Lyle Walden[}]
Lot 3; $550.00 Devo Woodworking
Lot 4; $250.00 Mitch M[^]
Lot 5; $200.00 Private [:0] she is copying you guys
Lot 6; $275.00 Old Smokey[8D]

I've always been proud to be a member here, but you guys just keep proving it is the best forum on the net

Goodnight from this side of the pond, and thanks Ed for rallying the troops


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 11, 2008)

<center>*I BELIEVE*</center> 

<center>We have all the successful bidders back on THIS side 
of the Atlantic.</center>
<center>Just US and the British colony to our north
 (yea, I know, "God save the Queen, ehh")</center>
<center>Good night all, Feel free to 

SURPRISE 

Us with higher bids in the morning.</center>

I will be back to the office Sunday, just to try to maximize the return on this -- all kidding aside I am deeply respectful of Steven's efforts here, as I am ALWAYS amazed by the generosity here.

THANK YOU ALL.

Let's finish with a BANG, Sunday!!!  Meanwhile, feel free to bid in my "day off".

Ed


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

bump again


----------



## mitchm (Jul 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> Yahoooooo!!!!!! We have an update Dankie Boeresuen!!!
> 
> ...



Nooo...was the banana now fruit salad! Big Bob nationalised the banana!!


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 12, 2008)

Friends - I will be meeting Lynn, Paulie (daughter) and Charlie (granddaughter) in about an hour.  I will provide an update later tonight.  In the meantime, there's less than 24 hours left to claim one of the first Skiprat pens ever sold.  When they are sitting on a higher shelf than Mont Blancs in a few years, you will wish you had purchased one at these low prices.

Lot 1; $250.00 Pr Princess
Lot 2; $307.43 Lyle Walden
Lot 3; $550.00 Devo Woodworking
Lot 4; $250.00 Mitch M
Lot 5; $200.00 Private  she is copying you guys
Lot 6; $275.00 Old Smokey


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 12, 2008)

Bump!!!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 13, 2008)

Good morning folks!!!! Last day today[:0]

This image is the one that will be laser engraved on the coins and on the hex stand. It may have to be tweaked slightly to suit the engraver. I hope that all the detail can be kept







All we need now is Mr Ed Brown to get online later and twist some arms[}]

nearly forgot...[:I] The auction will now close 5pm site time ( 10pm UK time )

See you later


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2008)

*<center>FINAL HOURS


SPELLED LAST CHANCE</center>*

650 VIEWS, NO BIDS SINCE FRIDAY NIGHT

<center>*NOW OR NEVER!*</center>


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2008)

<center>*75 minutes left!!*</center>


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2008)

My thoughts:

In the next hour, this thread will be viewed by most of the people who were interested in Eagle as a friend. It will also be viewed by MANY who would just like to HAVE an Eagle blank.  It will also be viewed by SOME who have a real, human concern for Lynn and her family's future.  

I BELIEVE I can do NOTHING for my friend that is MORE important than helping his wife and family.  So, if you have ANY suggestions about how to financially assist them, please e-mail me.  IF you would "pay big bucks" for his blanks, e-mail me.  

RIGHT NOW, I thank Steven for HIS offering the fruits of his talents for SALE for the first time.  In addition, he has "walked the extra mile" to include the commemorative coin.

I would encourage everyone who Eagle contacted over the years to consider the VALUE of the conversations.  

Either bid here or make a donation through the Eagle fund on Lou's site.  You'd pay $100 for a Wood Craft lesson, wasn't Eagle's direct guidance worth at least that???

Thanks for reading!

Ed (One of Eagle's "phone friends")


----------



## skiprat (Jul 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> ...and the tally is  unchanged......
> 
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2008)

*THIRTY MINUTESish*


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 13, 2008)

Friends of Eagle -

I spent a couple of hours with Lynn, Paulie and Charlie last night on their way back to South Carolina.  It was a lovely visit considering the circumstances.  I had met Lynn and Paulie before, but this was my first meeting with Charlie, Eagle's granddaughter.

Lynn was returning from the burial in Connecticut at the Prisavage family site.

We spent several hours reminiscing and Lynn spent a great deal of time expressing her appreciation for all of the comments and for the generous donations made in Eagle's memory.

Folks, we're down to the wire on this one.  We have a very generous donation of 6 magnificent "Skiprat" creations.  You can own one of these beauties AND help defray the considerable final expenses.

Between the contributions and this auction, we are helping with nearly half of the final expenses.  You cannot imagine how much of a burden this is lifting from Lynn's shoulders.  Keep up the bidding, folks.  

*Do a good deed and get a great new pen!*


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2008)

Final consideration: (As I was mindlessly lawn mowing, I was thinking about this auction and what, if anything I could say that was poignant.)

I have never SEEN a stainless steel pen!!  I don't BELIEVE anyone, outside of "Skiprat" (and possibly Bruce Boone) has SHOWN a stainless steel.  So, while these bids are certainly respectable, and we DO appreciate the bidders' generosity, there really is NOT a standard that I know of to determine what IS the "market value"??   As I thought about this, it seemed to me, these bids may actually NOT reflect the COMMERCIAL VALUE!!!

More FOOD FOR THOUGHT!!

BID NOW!!!! 

TWENTY MINUTES LEFT -- slow typist


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 13, 2008)

Lot 1: $275.00

Step up and hit me!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2008)

Synchronizing my watch, 12 minutes on watch


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2008)

<center>*SIX MINUTES

FORUM TIME RULES*</center>


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 13, 2008)

And here I thought that you were a friend!![:0][:0][:0]
Just you wait gator bait.[}]

#1 $300.00


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry,

Conflict of interests.

Time check


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2008)

I believe it is now 5 o'clock forum time!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 13, 2008)

Phew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2008)

*<center>CONGRATULATIONS ALL THE BIDDERS

AND ESPECIALLY THOSE WHO WILL 
NOW OWN THEIR OWN "SKIPRAT" PEN!!

I CALCULATE (QUICKLY) THE TOTAL IS

$1882.43</center>*


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 13, 2008)

<center>Thank-you to all!!!!

There is one final thing we (Eagle's friends) should say here:</center>

<center>*THANK-YOU, JEFF BROWN!!!*</center>
You have been amazingly generous and forgiving.  We thank you very sincerely.

ED


----------



## skiprat (Jul 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone. As soon as the engraving is done and Lou confirms the Paypals, I'll send them off. Please send me your FULL addresses and any insurance requirements you want.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> And here I thought that you were a friend!![:0][:0][:0]


I am -- just trying to help. [:I]


> Just you wait gator bait.[}]
> #1 $300.00


After I posted, Judy sent me down to her Mom's to deliver fresh peas so I missed
the end of the auction.
Hmmmm, have you been workin' my wife to conspire against me?!? [}] [}]

Jeff,

Thank you for showing great deference and a magnanimous attitude to us during this time of our grief and allowing us to hold this fundraiser to help Lynn and family in their time of need.
Thank you.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 13, 2008)

Gary, I am glad that you took a good pea... to your mother-in-law!! [}][}]


----------



## skiprat (Jul 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> Gary, I am glad that you took a good pea... to your mother-in-law!! [}][}]



Is that Americanese?


----------



## skiprat (Jul 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL  Damm, you fixed it before I posted


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> *<center>CONGRATULATIONS ALL THE BIDDERS
> 
> ...




Congratulations to all.  And Thank you!  This is a great cause and I hope you all know that not only are you getting an awesome pen but more importantly, you are helping a VERY SPECIAL lady in a difficult time.  I know how much Lynn appreciates all of our thoughts and prayers.  I also know how much it means to have to worry a little bit less about finances during such a time.

Jeff, Thank you so very much for allowing all of us who feel this loss so deeply to reach out to help our friend take care of his wife when he can't be here to do so.  Of all the things I can say about Eagle (and there are many many good things I can say,)  The ONE THING I can say with ABSOLUTE Certainty is that Lynn was the most important person in his life and he loved her with every fiber in his being.  You have been very generous and kind!

Mrs.


----------



## lwalden (Jul 13, 2008)

Lou, Skiprat, Paypal has been sent. Skiprat, kudos to you on your generosity in putting this together. I'll PM address for shipping- I'm eagerly awaiting having an original "Skiprat" creation in my collection.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 13, 2008)

Spectacular, guys-n-gals. Simply awesome.

Skiprat, you are all heart. Well, some talent too.

This has been one of the coolest things I've ever seen on the internet. Right up there with the big auction that happened a few years back where the children at a hospital got to vote on the best pen, and Larry took home a new lathe.


----------



## mitchm (Jul 14, 2008)

Steven and Lou, paypal sent!

Steven, thanks for your awesome kindness in doing this!!!! You Sir, are a true scholar and gentleman!


----------



## oldsmokey (Jul 14, 2008)

Steven and Lou, pay pal sent.
Ellis


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 14, 2008)

Ditto.


----------

